# Sending money home from Saudi Arabia



## saudimac (18 Apr 2010)

Hi all,

New user to this site, but looks like I can get the answers here.

I am working in middle east for a few years and decided to move some money home. What are the implications of this? I have accounts in NI (having lived there for over 10years) and ROI (originally from there). 
Can anyone tell me if I have to limit the amount I send home or does it matter as I am a non resident (of both ROI & NI). 
Thanks a mil


----------



## Mommah (18 Apr 2010)

I did it more than 10 years ago just by wiring money to my irish bank account.

At that time I was not obliged to pay tax on foreign earned income if you are living abroad.

No idea if that has changed though.


----------



## Inst (19 Apr 2010)

I send money back to ROI from Saudi regularly. No Problems with Tax.


----------

